# Luft-Dämpfer für Tazzer fs



## lale (22. Juli 2009)

tach auch in die intense runde,

mache gerade meine ersten erfahrungen mit dem fully und habe einen alten (aber feinen  ) tazzer fs und würde gerne einen luft-dämpfer anschaffen.

nun meine frage:
hat jemand däpfer-empfehlungen?
und auf was muss ich sonst achten? (einbaulänge: wie wird die berechnet oderhat sie jemand parat?)

danke schonmal
lars


----------



## fatcrobat (22. Juli 2009)

also erstens fox 
und zweitens 165mm einbaulänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lale (22. Juli 2009)

danke


----------



## Downhoehl (23. Juli 2009)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> also erstens fox
> und zweitens 165mm einbaulänge



Also ich zumindest rate von nen Fox Float ab, da zumindest bei meinem das Luftventil am Rahmen angestoßen ist und nicht alle Einhängpunkte des Dämpfers dadurch genutzt werden konnten....

Hab erst den original Vanilla, dann einen Float PR23 gefahren und fahre jetzt einen Rockshox Monarch, wobei der Monarch mit bedeutend mehr taugt als der Float.(Kann mit weniger Luftdruck gefahren werden,spricht besser an, schlägt nicht so schnell durch und das Luftventil lässt sich auf die Seite schwenken.....)


----------

